# 5x7------> 6 1/2" speaker adaptors



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I have had an AMAZINGLY hard time locating 5x7 to 6 1/2" speaker adapter plates. I did find one set, but I need more than that.

Yes I know your own are not that hard to make. But I do not wish to make my own. Its in the teens outside and I have so many other aspects of my install that I want to focus on right now. Having them on order...and on the way while I am applying sound mat would be nice....

I have checked this forum and its classifieds.
I have checked trusty ol Crutchfield.
I have googled the p*****s out of the google tools...

Am I missing something? If anyone has a good source...I would be most grateful.

Thanks,


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

lt me lok tomorrow (ok later today CST... LOL)...

I made 3/16" thick aluminum plates or my F150.. they were for 6.5" midbasses... how many plates do you need?

Rob


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Two would do.....four would be great......6 would be awesome and eight would an incredible find.

My best friend and I....both with 2008 F150s are doing dual installs. We are each installing 6 1/2"s in the front doors. We will eventually want to replace the rears....in the DISTANT future. If I could get plates for the rears while I am at it....why not.

WOW if you could 2 or 4 that would be just great.

THANK YOU.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

*6x8 5x7 6.5 6 1/2 speaker adapter plates ford mazda * - eBay (item 200303489317 end time Feb-25-09 23:09:54 PST)

6x8 / 5x7 to 6½" Speaker Adapters 92-09 Ford F150 F250 - eBay (item 310118705531 end time Feb-03-09 05:57:17 PST)


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

BEST-KIT BKUSB60 Adapts 6 inch x 9 inch, 6 inch x 8 inch or 5 inch x 7 inch opening to 5 inch or 6 1/2 inch speakers ;


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I have made contact with several sources for these. I have not purchased any yet ,but hope to move on some soon. Any additional suggestions are still welcome.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

You could always call some local audio shops. They would gladly make them for you too.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> You could always call some local audio shops. They would gladly make them for you too.


Not in Asheville.....trust me on that. Yes they do make them....but there is only one shop and if you are not buying a full install....you MIGHT get their attention in a month or two fo such small items.

I asked them to do my install and they told me to call them back in two weeks.....when I called back....they didnt even remember me and told me they were busy and to call back in two weeks (just to schedule....not to start the install). Hence the reason I have decided to do it myself.

I did find a few sources thanks to the nice folks at DIYMA (above). So wheels are turning.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

You have a PM.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I will offer you a word of warning though. Those 5x7/6x8 adapters to 6.5 don't fit ALL 6.5s. For example, I have a set that works perfectly fine with some Alpine Type R 6.5s, but I have some CDT 6.5s that do not fit. Even if I trim them, there will not be enough plastic left to hold the speaker. 

Crap, this thread just reminded me that I need to figure out what 6.5s I am going to run in my girlfriend's Mazda Tribute.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Dang auto dupe feature got me!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW, that was so important that Chris said it twice. LOL!! He does have a good point though.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Elemental Designs

You can tell them the cutout size you need. The cutout is 5.8" regularly.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

I found a pair in my toolbox the other day. I'll post a pic of them with a 6.5" cutout when I get back to the crib.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

tyroneshoes said:


> Elemental Designs
> 
> You can tell them the cutout size you need. The cutout is 5.8" regularly.


****, Somebody mentioned ED. This thread is screwed now.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

King Nothing said:


> ****, Somebody mentioned ED. This thread is screwed now.


As embarrassed as I am to say this, eD gave me ED by using their eDead UE:blush:


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Why not just use a high quality speaker that will fit in the factory location. Our XS57 actually has more displacement than the XS65. Many will argue that an oval speaker is inferior but I disagree it actually is less likely to suffer as much from modal resonances due to the oval cone shape thus reducing distortion and improving sound quality.

Board Message Here is someone who replaced MBQ QSD's with the XS57

Just a thought.

Eric
ID


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Here it is:

Schosche Ford 5x7"/6x8" adapter with a PG RSd65cs template laid on top.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

the cutout template is bigger than the plate.... that sucks cause ive got RSDs going in my mustang


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

That's why they're in my toolbox and not in the car.


ID took the resources to RD high end 5x7"s for you guys, why not take them up on it?


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

icehole said:


> ID took the resources to RD high end 5x7"s for you guys, why not take them up on it?


Probaby the near 500 dollar price tag
Image Dynamics XS-57 - Image Dynamics 5x7" 2 Way Component System


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I actually have plastic ones on the way and am working on a deal with a member here on one set of aluminum. 

You all were a GREAT help. Thank you.

Eric, to answer your question about why a 6.5" instead of a 5x7....

Because I own two sets of speakers..... one is a Focal Utopia / K2P mixed 3 way component set and the others are new Hybrids L6-L1 2 ways. No matter what I actully end up putting in the doors, the midbass will be 6.5". I will then end up with one extra sets of high quality front stage speakers. I do not need a third set.

Even so, I am new (for the second time) to the car audio hobby and I am just learning of all the products available. Now that I know I have options beyond the 6.5" for the doors and also in the 5x7 arena, I will consider it in the future.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

King Nothing said:


> Probaby the near 500 dollar price tag
> Image Dynamics XS-57 - Image Dynamics 5x7" 2 Way Component System



I'd buy one set of XS components over 5-8 sets of RSd's, but that's just me.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

ARC...i don't know what your current plan is, but using those adapters in the stock door locations on our trucks can give you MAJOR panel buzzing. It will essentially be mounted to pure plastic.

I cut out that stupid plastic 5x7 area and mounted home-made adapters straight to the deadened sheet metal door frame. Much sturdier.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

mSaLL150 said:


> ARC...i don't know what your current plan is, but using those adapters in the stock door locations on our trucks can give you MAJOR panel buzzing. It will essentially be mounted to pure plastic.
> 
> I cut out that stupid plastic 5x7 area and mounted home-made adapters straight to the deadened sheet metal door frame. Much sturdier.


I actually have some plans for the plates. Including some custom work on aiming the driver inside the stock area. Its all good. I get my sound mat tomorrow after a THREE WEEK delay from Second Skin Audio....GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

So the install will start up again!! whhoop!

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Comp-U-Geek (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate it when manufacturers put non-round speakers in a vehicle. On the F150 I had I ended up making adapter plates from 3/8" mdf. That seemed to work pretty well to put a set of 5 1/4 comps in the factory 6x8 locations.

Chris


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Thanks for stopping by!


Thanks for stopping by?


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

for anyone reading this, if anyone needs a set of 3/16" aluminum plates for a 5.25" mid & 1" tweeter, I do have 1 set of those left.

PM me... 

Rob


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

for anyone reading this, if anyone needs a set of 3/16" aluminum plates for a 5.25" mid & 1" tweeter, I do have 1 set of those left.

PM me... 

Rob


----------

